# Tame Juvenile Raven .. What A Shame ..



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

This raven youngster walked into Honey's Restaurant at
Alicia and Via Fabricante tonight and was gaping and begging
to be fed .. what a shame .. s/he will go to my rehabber friend
tomorrow but tis obvious that this one was hand raised and is
so skinny you can't believe it .. what a shame that someone
would tame such a magnificent bird, make it totally incapable
of caring for itself, and then let it go ..

http://www.rims.net/2005May08

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Hi Terry,

That poor bird....how desperate it must have been to walk right into a restaurant! Thank goodness it was not shooed away or worse.

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

Good job this precious baby was found and will now be in good hands. He or she looks so sweet and tame. Looks quite big already as well! It sounds hopeful that this sweet raven will enjoy a new lease on life


----------

